# Beer can chicken...what beer to use?



## travelfan (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey all, I love grilling and anything to do with whole chickens.  I'm entered in an informal "beer can chicken" competition tomorrow (grilling a whole chicken with a beer can in the cavity).  I know my cooking technique (made several before) but am trying to think of a good beer varietal to put inside my bird that will work with my rub.

It's North African and gets its flavor primarily from dried red hot chiles, coriander seeds, cumin seeds, caraway seeds and garlic.  Anybody have a good idea for a type of beer (remember, has to be canned) or another canned beverage that would complement and enhance the flavors?


----------



## Alix (Jul 6, 2011)

How about a Canadian? I'd suggest something like a Pilsner, but doubt you can get that down there.


----------



## travelfan (Jul 6, 2011)

Alix said:


> How about a Canadian? I'd suggest something like a Pilsner, but doubt you can get that down there.



Thanks Alix...I live in the US, by the way.


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2011)

Keep in kind it does not have to be canned beer. You can bring an empty can with you and pour a bottle beer into it if you find one that you want to use. 

For me, I find the flavor differences so minor in this kind of recipe that I would not notice different kinds of beer used.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 6, 2011)

I would  agree with GB...however, if you want to use a beer/ale with a high hop rate such as an IPA, it might impart a trace of bitterness. I would save that beer for the cook and use a beer with somewhat less character for the chicken. As always, this is just MHO.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 6, 2011)

I've personally found absolutely no difference what liquid was used in the beer can.  Most of the liquid remains in the can  at the end of the cook anyway.  Maybe I'm doing something wrong.
 In fact, I couldn't tell the difference among the couple or three different cooking methods I've used.  I like the look of the finished chicken on the rotisserie.  But that's just me.
YMMV.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 6, 2011)

This topic came up a while ago.  I did some reading and found several sites that conducted tests to determine whether beer can chicken actually tasted different/better than other.

Here is one link where you can read test methods and results and decide for yourself.  Beer Can Chicken, Myth or Fact? -- Naked Whiz Ceramic Charcoal Cooking

You can google for others.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 6, 2011)

I wonder if one could put beer in a drip pan, use a rack to hold the chicken and get some good flavor that way.  

I put hard cider in the drip pan for brats and there is a definite apple flavor there.

Might be time to do my own experiment!


----------



## roadfix (Jul 7, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> This topic came up a while ago.  I did some reading and found several sites that conducted tests to determine whether beer can chicken actually tasted different/better than other.
> 
> Here is one link where you can read test methods and results and decide for yourself.  Beer Can Chicken, Myth or Fact? -- Naked Whiz Ceramic Charcoal Cooking
> 
> You can google for others.



After reading that very article I wondered about it and made mental notes on the chickens I've done since.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 7, 2011)

Hmmm. Interesting read, Andy. I like the way the can postions the birs so all of the skin gets crispy, so I will still cook this way. But next time, I will drink all of the beer this time instead of half and just use the can as a stand.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 7, 2011)

At least fill it with water to weigh it down...))


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 7, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I wonder if one could put beer in a drip pan, use a rack to hold the chicken and get some good flavor that way.
> 
> I put hard cider in the drip pan for brats and there is a definite apple flavor there.
> 
> Might be time to do my own experiment!



Great idea, Frank.  I can't grill, but I do have a roaster with a flat rack.  I could spatchcock a chicken and cook it over the beer or even use chicken pieces.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 7, 2011)

FrankZ said:


> I wonder if one could put beer in a drip pan, use a rack to hold the chicken and get some good flavor that way.
> 
> I put hard cider in the drip pan for brats and there is a definite apple flavor there.
> 
> Might be time to do my own experiment!


 
The first BCC rack that I had said to add a little liquid to the drip pan. I found that the skin did not crisp as well as leaving the drip pan dry.

I never noticed any flavor difference between beers either, but I notice a difference between using beer and using pop. I prefer white pop like Sprite or 7 Up. I'll bet that would enhance the chilies.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2011)

Rocklobster said:


> Hmmm. Interesting read, Andy. I like the way the can postions the birs so all of the skin gets crispy, so I will still cook this way. But next time, I will drink all of the beer this time instead of half and just use the can as a stand.



That's the only redeeming quality of the contraption...the positioning of the chicken.
The rest of it is a complete waste of time and resources...Drink all of the beer and fill the can with tap water for weight. 

Fun!


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 7, 2011)

Yes, I suppose I should fill it up.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 8, 2011)

I use Carling Black Label and I inject some into the chicken.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 8, 2011)

Carling Black Label... there's a beer I haven't heard of in years.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Carling Black Label... there's a beer I haven't heard of in years.


 
Didn't realise that you get South African beer by you? I know they export Amarula. What else do you get there from SA?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 9, 2011)

Once upon a time, when I was a youth, Carling Black Label was an American beer brewed in Massachusetts and possibly other US locations.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Once upon a time, when I was a youth, Carling Black Label was an American beer brewed in Massachusetts and possibly other US locations.


 
Lol! Justed checked the origin, seems it's a Canadian beer brewed in Australia. Looks like someone stole someone idea somewhere  Wonder if all the Black Lables taste the same?


----------



## pacanis (Jul 9, 2011)

It was a really cheap beer, but pretty good. Especially for the price. I think the only reason of the guys bought it was because the can was his skydiving colors, red & black. And because it was cheap, lol. It was $5 something a case when premium beers were over ten.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 9, 2011)

oops, forgot to mention...
What else do we get from SA? Parachutes. I've had a few parachutes from SA. They do not have the environmental laws that we do and their zero porosity material was way easier to pack than USA made canopies.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> It was a really cheap beer, but pretty good. Especially for the price. I think the only reason of the guys bought it was because the can was his skydiving colors, red & black. And because it was cheap, lol. It was $5 something a case when premium beers were over ten.


 
Lol! That's why I drank it, Black Label was the only beer I could manage to drink and it was cheap. My Dad gave me R20 pocket money each month and I would sneak out with friends and buy them at the Disco for R2.50. I was a really naughty teen. Can't drink much beer now, switched to Vodka when I started working. Still have the odd shandy and make my chicken with it


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 9, 2011)

pacanis said:


> oops, forgot to mention...
> What else do we get from SA? Parachutes. I've had a few parachutes from SA. They do not have the environmental laws that we do and their zero porosity material was way easier to pack than USA made canopies.


 
Parachutes, cool  Not for me though, I am really scared of heights. I could commit suicide off the pavement..lol!
Leave the rest for the brave and nuts :P


----------

